# Tried Thymic Protein A -- Pro Boost - or immune system helper?



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.longevity-science.net/pdfs/PROBOOST.PDF

I'm looking into this and thinking about asking my Dr. -- supposed to help autoimmune conditions...

I'd like to know your experience with it -- or with any kind of immune system helpers.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like snakeoil to me.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, it's so hard separating the wheat from the chaff, so to speak. There are so many supplements, "experts", books, "cures", and treatments out there that it gets a little mind-boggling.

I looked over the link you provided, and I can't say that I've ever heard of that offering. I try to stay skeptical and keep my wallet closed, but like you said, it might be worth asking your doctor just on the off chance it might be legit. Not sure how much of that .PDF is hard science and how much of it is smoke and mirrors.

IIRC, you have a naturopath, right? If not, that might be an area to check into. There are some really knowledgeable ones floating around out there...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

If a person has autoimmune disease; the last thing they would want to do is trigger the autoimmune system for triggering the antibodies also triggers the autoantibodies. Unfortunately, they work in concert.

Hugs,


----------

